# Fistulogram, balloon angioplasty LT subclavian in-stenos



## nlbarnes (Mar 20, 2017)

36902 or 37246?

PROCEDURE: 
Using ultrasound guidance, the 
outflow vein was cannulated away from the anastomosis of the fistula. 
Using a micro wire and dilator introducer kit, the outflow vein was 
cannulated and upsized to an 0.035 wire.  A picture was taken with the 
ultrasound and sent off into the chart.  A J-wire was placed centrally 
and the micro wire dilator introducer sheath was exchanged for a short 
6-French sheath.  Through this, a fistulogram was obtained, which 
demonstrated no outflow stenosis in the cephalic vein but, however, 
more centrally, the collateral pattern suggested a stenosis at the 
proximal region of the subclavian stent.  Therefore, this lesion was 
crossed and balloon angioplastied over a stiff wire using a 10 mm 
balloon.  Completion demonstrated improved flow dynamics, which 
suggested that there was some short-segment stenosis or web, which had 
been treated.  All wires and sheaths were removed.  Pressure was held 
for 25 minutes and the dressing was hemostatic at the completion. 

600214884


----------



## IRadDNS (Mar 28, 2017)

*Interventional Technologist*

Sounds like just 36901+36907.


----------



## nlbarnes (Mar 29, 2017)

IRadDNS said:


> Sounds like just 36901+36907.



Thank you IRad...


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 31, 2017)

IRadDNS said:


> Sounds like just 36901+36907.



Incorrect coding!  There was only one lesion angioplastied, so this should be coded 36902, which includes imaging of the stent and angioplasty.

Thank you,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## donnagullikson (Apr 3, 2017)

The correct coding is 36901 and 36907.  36907 because the subclavian is in the "central dialysis" segment.

Thanks,


----------



## merjim_m@yahoo.com (May 16, 2017)

donnagullikson said:


> The correct coding is 36901 and 36907.  36907 because the subclavian is in the "central dialysis" segment.
> 
> Thanks,




Agree on donnagullikson's code.

Jim- CPC-P, CIRCC


----------



## SurajSN37 (May 21, 2017)

donnagullikson said:


> The correct coding is 36901 and 36907.  36907 because the subclavian is in the "central dialysis" segment.
> 
> Thanks,



YES, THIS IS CORRECT CODING


Suraj.S.N  CPC-A, CIRCC


----------

